# HardiPlank stain??



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

You don't use stains on hardie siding period! it comes primed ready for latex paint. Here is the link http://www.jameshardie.com/homeowner/improveYourHome_resideYourHome_tipsArticles_painting.shtml
one more link http://www.jameshardie.com/pdf/install/hardiepanel-hz10.pdf
It even says there Do not use stains! So why on earth would even think of using stain?


----------



## jcm48 (May 4, 2013)

You'll note that the product ISN'T a stain...it's called Mason's Select "Woodperfect Fiber Cement Coating," and it's specifically manufactured for fiber cement siding (Cabot's also has a similar product). I used the word "stain" because that's the effect it produces: rather than an opaque coating like a paint, it creates a more stain-like appearance, which reveals rather than hides the wood-=grain look of the siding.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I've seen samples of that stuff (or similar) on Hardie before in fact is was being offered as a pre-finish option. Not sure who was doing the pre-finishing but I don't think it was Hardie.

I thought it looked pretty good, it had a real smooth feel to it like a high gloss paint if I remember correctly.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

jcm48 said:


> You'll note that the product ISN'T a stain...it's called Mason's Select "Woodperfect Fiber Cement Coating," and it's specifically manufactured for fiber cement siding (Cabot's also has a similar product). I used the word "stain" because that's the effect it produces: rather than an opaque coating like a paint, it creates a more stain-like appearance, which reveals rather than hides the wood-=grain look of the siding.


So how is that going to react with the yellow Primer hardie puts on their siding? just a question and if your heart is set on it and if you looked at the recomened products to put on James hardie siding Cabots and Masons select are not even listed! By James Hardie to be used on their products. that right there says it all. But it is your home do what you want to do. let us know how it turns out. Plus what do I know I only sided over a hundred homes and condo's with that stuff. This is from James Hardi company. "James Hardie does not recommend the use of stain coatings on its fiber cement products. Semi-transparent stains can vary in uniformity of appearance depending on method of application & conditions and will require a high level of skill & craftsmanship to achieve a uniform appearance. Clear coats have not proven durable in exterior exposure and James Hardie considers them a maintenance item that may require application of a refurbishing sealer at regular intervals. James Hardie expressly excludes from coverage in all of its product warranties damage or defects resulting from or in any way attributable to, among other things, efflorescence, peeling or performance of any third party paints, stains and/or coatings." Just because a company says it can be used on a product. Does not equate it should be. plus what if it screws it up? then what? is Mason select or Cabbots going to replace your siding? Is James Hardi Going to honor the warrantee? Just things to think about.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Nailbags, you can get hardie unprimed. Probuild (in OR. anyway) was selling the hardie that "looks" to be stained. You're in Probuild country, check it out.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> Nailbags, you can get hardie unprimed. Probuild (in OR. anyway) was selling the hardie that "looks" to be stained. You're in Probuild country, check it out.


Even with out the preprimed Hardi using that stuff voids the warrantee from Jamess Hardi. I think that out weighs any plus to doing that. But hey not my home not my money or investment.


----------



## homeowner2013 (Sep 25, 2014)

*Woodperfect Series for fiber cement siding*

This post may be a little late for you but we used this product on our newly built house near Houston almost 2 years ago. We applied it to Hardie siding with great results. I believe an additional primer was applied on site but I can verify if you are still curious. People swear when driving by our home that they thought it was real stained cedar. So far it has held up perfectly well on our siding but that is only 2 years and the color we chose (mahogany) they discontinued. So, when we do need to touch up or recoat I don't know what we will do. Sherwin Williams has since bought the company and is not familiar with this line's manufacturing. There are some other wood colors pigments still available but I am afraid those may also be disappear. We'll see. I have not heard of or seen any other home in our zone use this. If it holds up more than 7-10 years, I plan to send pictures and testimony to Hardie about this acrylic polymer w/ clear oxide pigment for our climate zone.


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if it still so, but some years back, Hardie came pre primed with a different colour primer than is used now (more of a wood colour), and there was a specially formulated stain for it that gave a fairly convincing cedar look. I remember my uncle doing it on his house in the early 90s. The stain was called something like "Gold-x Hardistain" if I remember correctly. The boards he used were a rusticated board profile, woodgrain textured with a smooth strip along the top edge. He got nearly 15 years out of it before he needed to re-stain it.


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

This was the siding profile http://www.jameshardie.co.nz/product/James-Hardie-Weatherboards?i=3 Looking at their website, they mention that Wattyl and Timberkote have suitable products. I do not know if either are available in your area. The warranty reads the same as mentioned in an earlier post. If it helps, the stain weathered and powdered away rather than peeling, so all it needed was a good wash down before re-coating.


----------



## grimmvw (Apr 19, 2016)

mgp roofing said:


> I'm not sure if it still so, but some years back, Hardie came pre primed with a different colour primer than is used now (more of a wood colour), and there was a specially formulated stain for it that gave a fairly convincing cedar look...


We purchased Hardiplank siding for our home in 2003. I KNOW that I read it could be stained (recommended CABOT product) and that is what we used. :surprise: I would NOT have purchased it and had it stained if it was not recommended. Unfortunately, our basement flooded a few years back when a hurricane rolled through and all of our records were lost. :vs_mad: Now the siding is sunbleaching/patchy. :vs_sob: Any suggestions on fixing this?


----------

